# For Rent- $850 3 bed/2 bath near Navarre Beach/$100 off 1st month



## firemanlimo (Oct 3, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>Thisnew (built in 2005) 3 bedroom / 2 bath brick duplex is move in ready. All appliances are also provided in this home including a refrigerator, dishwasher, microwave, washer and dryer. It is about 11 miles to Hurlburt AFB and minutes from the Winn Dixie and new Navarre Walmart. Also only 2 miles from beautiful white sand beaches. All new paint and 2 car tandum parking provided. Pets are ok, pending individual approval and non-refundable pet security deposit. If interested please call (850)377-4893, or reply via email. Tenancy to begin after 4 November 2007. 

PFF members: $100 off first months rent







</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)




----------

